# Calls to and from Ireland



## riverdees05 (Sep 28, 2012)

What number do I use to make a Skype call from Ireland to US? 1- area code - telephone number? Or do I need to use the country code for US? 

Also, is the cost per minute to call a landline in Ireland from the US the same as calling a landline in US from Ireland? 

Thanks,


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 1, 2012)

Code to call the US is 001 plus the area code then number

Not sure of costs as these usually depend on your phone service provider


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 1, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> What number do I use to make a Skype call from Ireland to US? 1- area code - telephone number? Or do I need to use the country code for US?
> 
> Also, is the cost per minute to call a landline in Ireland from the US the same as calling a landline in US from Ireland?
> 
> Thanks,



For Skype to a standard phone line or mobgile put in the full international dialing code for the USA (001) and SKYPE will work it out. Of course if the call is Skype user to Skype user then the call will be free and be via the user name on Skype.


----------

